# Hachi: A dog's tale



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just watched this movie the other day, and since there are a few posts about touching loyalty stories going' on, I thought I'd throw this movie out there as a recommendation. It is a bit heartwarming/tragic, about loyalty and our beloved' best friends'..

http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/Hachi_A_Dog_s_Tale/70118677?trkid=2361637#height1722

Put it on your Netflix queue, or your next Red Box stop

I don't cry at many movies, but this one is a tear jerker.

Kara


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I watched that movie also It was at the grocery store in one of those dollar machines 
OMG I loved that movie I have told all my friends to watch it! Did you know it is a true story. The Hollywood version is different but for the most part has the same story.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

OMG my sister's Akita, Kato, was a living example of this kind of loyalty. He lived with us the last 6 years of his life and he NEVER quit waiting for her! His entire demeanor would change from regal, no-nonsense to puppy-ish play when she came around, which was rare. Yet she absolutely lit up his life. Until his dying day he was biding his time with us, waiting on her. He died two months ago, just shy of his 13th birthday.

I am in awe at the level of loyalty this breed displays.

I saw this movie and cried my eyes out, but I have to confess I hate how they 'Americanized' it. It is a much better story told in the original context.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG. Is this out on Video. This was one of my favorite books ever it is based on this book by Martha Sherrell

Dog Man: An Uncommon Life on a Faraway Mountain

Amazon.com: Dog Man: An Uncommon Life on a Faraway Mountain (9781594201240): Martha Sherrill: Books

I am going to see if it is on demand-- is this a richard geer movie?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I refused to see Hachiko because it is such a sad story. They have a beautiful statue of him at Shibuya Station. It is a tourist-y thing to have your pic taken with it.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

make sure you have an extra box of tissues in the house!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> I refused to see Hachiko because it is such a sad story. They have a beautiful statue of him at Shibuya Station. It is a tourist-y thing to have your pic taken with it.


 Oh come on a good cry is good for the soul and then you have a good excuse to eat chocolate or Ice cream. 
He had a lot of people that loved him. Where is Shibuya? China? I going to get the book!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I have this in my Netflix queue but I keep moving it down because I'm not sure I can stand to watch it.

I tear up at the ASPCA commercials.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Shibuya Station is the 3rd (?) largest train station in Tokyo. Over 2 million people travel through it EVERY day! (Scary, during rush hour, there are professional people pushers to smush you on the trains. The hubby nearly died of embarassment when he failed to get his arms up and spent 5 stops with his hand on some lady's bum. You don't have enough space to bend your arms. ) 5 roads intersect there as well as the train station. What you do is wait for the red lights and sprint into the middle of the intersection and snap away. Most of we Gaijin are taller than the Japanese so you get great pictures.

Here is a link. http://apike.ca/japan_tokyo_shibuya-gallery-scramble-crossing.html (I don't have my Japanese pictures on my computer anymore.)

Here is a link for the Hachiko statue. http://armandsrancho.blogspot.com/2009/03/story-behind-hachiko-statue.html


----------

